# How to get electives in States ?



## sunny_boy (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi guys! 
Love this forum.

I am a med student in pakistan in my 4th year , i am a US citizen , and planning on taking USMLE. I would like to know about getting electives in USA, as i have never done it before. I mean how do you get electives in US? i have searched everywhere but i never come up with something useful, so please can anyone here tell me how to get electives in US? and i know its kinda important if you want to get residency in US


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Need answers of these questions too


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

You may find the following thread useful: http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/34-how-i-obtained-clinical-research-experience-us.html


----------

